# blood when wiping



## Snowgirl78 (Apr 25, 2015)

Sorry if TMI - before heading out this afternoon with a group, I visited the bathroom. When I wiped there was some red blood, upon returning with my group visited the bathroom again - this time was a little bit of brown. No cramping or pain in abdomen - was a little more blood this evening. I'm not spotting or bleeding constantly but just worried. Am 9wks tomorrow - should I try and see GP or go to EPU/A&E?

My job is quite active so concerned I maybe doing too much. Also have a cyst in my ovary, could the blood be linked to this?

Any words of wisdom appreciated. 
Thankyou


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry snowgirl for delay. 

How are things now? Any pain any bleeding. 

Did you see anyone? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Snowgirl78 (Apr 25, 2015)

Sorry for not updating - work keeping me far too busy!
Have had more bleeding since and have had a couple of trips to A & E, and EPU and baby is a right wriggler! It looks like it maybe something I just have to put up with but still need to ring EPU every time I have a bleed. I need to be careful of a bleed after 12wks as my blood group is O negative.
But all good otherwise thank you - just trying not to worry every time it happens x


----------

